# Only took 31 years



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It only took 31 years but I finally learned self control. I am so happy I decided to do Atkins and it's actually working for me. It is still hard, especially now that pumpkin pie has hit the store shelves lol


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

I lost a lot of weight on a Fitbit but have since returned to the stable weight I started at. What the Hell . . . 

So long as my blood sugar, blood pressure and heart are in good shape, what difference does it make?


----------

